# Show off



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Sometimes you just gotta show off and wow the crowd with your technique. This is one of my favorite show off pieces. What are yours? The ending is killer.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

The name that comes immediately to mind when thinking about a show-off is Lang Lang.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

techniquest said:


> The name that comes immediately to mind when thinking about a show-off is Lang Lang.


... and that is not in a good way


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Wieniawski's Polonaise Brillante.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

This guy could be a bit of a show off, but what an incredible player.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Some 'super pianists' like to take difficult pieces and make them even harder.

Volodos' version of Liszt's 13th rhapsody: (Listen e.g. to the closing theme from around 6:05)






Hamelin's version of Rossini/Liszt's La Danza:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I dunno if it's showing off or not, but I kinda like this a lot:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

You wanna try it? 

http://vkgfx.com/scores/volodos/volodos_mozart_allaturca_ver2.pdf


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Norse said:


> You wanna try it?
> 
> http://vkgfx.com/scores/volodos/volodos_mozart_allaturca_ver2.pdf


Ah, it _looks_ easy....


----------

